# Y si era tan buena por que no fue



## analogico (May 26, 2013)

casualmete encontre esto en la paguina de pablin

http://pablin.com.ar/computer/info/firewire/index.htm






y al final
"
Conclusión.
FireWire se convertirá posiblemente en la red digital de los equipos electrónicos de consumo y profesionales. Acelerará el paso hacia la convergencia digital de estos sistemas, incluyendo al ordenador, lo que permitirá una completa integración multimedia en el hogar y en los negocios.
"
y nunca fue


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 26, 2013)

puffff hay tantas cosas que no fueron,,,
eso pasa porque quieren vender un producto que al final luego no funciona o no le gusta a la gente,puras propagandas


----------



## chclau (May 27, 2013)

Hay muchas chicas que son muy lindas y no llegan a ser modelos conocidas aunque querian, hay algunas que no las veo lindas para nada e igual tienen exito.

Hay muchas tecnologias que eran buenas y no tuvieron exito, y no por no ser lindas, sino porque se quedaron viejas muy rapido, o no alcanzaron una gran difusion, o por razones netamente comerciales. Durante mucho tiempo las computadoras Apple tenian un mercado marginal y las reinas eran las IBM PC compatibles, hoy nadie se acuerda que en una epoca se definia una PC como "compatible con IBM".

En el camino quedaron ISDN, ATM, WiMax, Token Ring y tantas otras. Los TRC se van yendo al olvido, de la mano de las radios, las valvulas, los walkman... El mundo de la competencia tecnologica es asi de despiadado.


----------



## Eduardo (May 27, 2013)

¿Que hubieses escrito vos como responsable de marketing de FireWire?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 29, 2013)

claro cuando junte el dinero para comprar un TV plasma ya estaban los led full hd , jajaja o sea que me perdí los LCD porque quedaron en medio de dos tecnologías. Y ahora que ya junte para comprar un blu-ray tengo miedo que mañana salga uno mejor.  Eso me paso con los discos laser recuerdan? aca en Córdoba Argentina llegaron 20 películas y salio el DVD.

Saludos


----------



## analogico (May 29, 2013)

Eduardo dijo:


> ¿Que hubieses escrito vos como responsable de marketing de FireWire?



sirve para todo
es la conexion unirversal

conexiones de 
audio 
video hd
 red 
discos duros
incluso teclados 

ahora tenemos un tipo de conexion por cada tema
hdmi, vga, dvi,displayport y otras mas solo  para video
usb, esata, para discos
y asi 


ademas 
se puede conectar hubs o scwicht para  repartir 



a diferencia del usb que  es per to per 
son los dos lados iguales 


lamentablemte solo se popularizo en  equipos de audio profesional
mac y camaras


----------



## Scooter (May 29, 2013)

Mi potatil lo tenía y nunca lo usé.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 29, 2013)

Lo mismo paso con VHS vs BETA, o Bluetooth y WIFI, o SCSI vs IDE vs SATA, y muchas otras interfaces que poco a poco han caido en el olvido por que sale una mejor tecnologia que las obsoleta rapidamente...


----------



## morta (May 31, 2013)

Generalmente los estándares prevalecen según que empresas apoyen el estándar..
Firewire se perfilaba como el sucesor de usb, después salio el usb 2.0 y .... la historia es conocida....


----------

